# Pre-ulcers (feet/Podiatric)



## Denis (Nov 17, 2008)

Can anyone give me some insight as to how to code for pre-ulcers? Is it a callus, or is it an ulcer? My DPM's tell me that a pre-ulcer is a callus that will become an ulcer if not treated, but the only referrence I can find in the ICD9 is under "Pressure; pre-ulcer, skin changes limited to persistant focal eryhtema (see also Ulcer, pressure) 707.21. 

707.21 is listed under Ulcer as a Stage I (healing) Ulcer.

Any insight one of you can give me will be appreciated. 

email to demorrison@GRHC.ORG


----------



## mbort (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I would code it as callus and then of course any other comorbidity factors (diabetes, etc)

Here is what it looks like:

http://www.acponline.org/acp_press/essentials/cdim_ch08_wef07.pdf


----------

